# Plex Upgrade Help



## Alita (May 24, 2020)

Hello
FreeBSD 12.1 AMD 64
I have installed plex using portmaster and i am aware You can not upgrade Plex with ports? and I had Downloaded the upgrade tar.gz from plex and extracted it
I do not see anyway to make install after extracting it but i see one file that says start.sh

Right now it is running Plex that was installed from ports
and i may want to install the update and could use help please for this
Do i have to deinstall the one installed from ports first?


----------



## Emrion (May 24, 2020)

Who said you cannot upgrade plex with ports? You just need to wait that the update arrives in FreeBSD ports. 

(Personally, I use `pkg` with the latest repository and it's sufficient - and simpler).


----------



## Alita (May 24, 2020)

Emrion said:


> Who said you cannot upgrade plex with ports? You just need to wait that the update arrives in FreeBSD ports.
> 
> (Personally, I use `pkg` with the latest repository and it's sufficient - and simpler).


Oh i see


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2020)

As you can see at https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/plexmediaserver, it gets plenty of updates. It may take a while for binary packages to arrive, but as a ports user, you get the update as soon as it appears.


----------



## m0nkey_ (May 24, 2020)

Alita said:


> Do i have to deinstall the one installed from ports first?


Yes, you need to run `make deinstall` prior to running `make reinstall`.


----------



## Alita (May 25, 2020)

DutchDaemon said:


> As you can see at https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/plexmediaserver, it gets plenty of updates. It may take a while for binary packages to arrive, but as a ports user, you get the update as soon as it appears.


Thank You


----------

